# Tons of marbles



## Timelypicken (Jun 6, 2020)

I know a lot are newer, but if anybody is interested I would sell any of them. Got the at an auction and I don’t keep ones I buy. If interested just say which marbles and how much


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 6, 2020)

If you would like any better pictures just ask


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> If you would like any better pictures just ask


Does'nt get any better than this buddy. I love your marbles. Wait till fred sees. He is much more schooled at this sort of thing. That is a very cool collection. Did you find all those. I rarely find marbles. I have but not many.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Timelypicken, I see now you bought them. I would definitely be interested in the bigger marbles 1 inch or bigger. Cats eyes any large ones. How many you got and what's your best price. Thanks for thinking about us.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Timelypicken, I see now you bought them. I would definitely be interested in the bigger marbles 1 inch or bigger. Cats eyes any large ones. How many you got and what's your best price. Thanks for thinking about us.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


These are my 2 biggest, 1st pic. Are you interested in smaller ones


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

I have some more large ones somewhere. I look for them


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

Here are the others in the 1st pic. Do you know anything about the really small ones in 2nd pic.. 3rd pic is all of the 2nd lot I had under my bed. Just shoot me a price, I want sold. I’d appreciate an order of $5 or more


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

I like one of the two big ones in the first picture but not too sure about the one on the right. I like a couple in the box they are pink yellow and green spotted clear ones. See what you can find and them we can talk cash.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

2nd picture in the far left is a yellow orange swirl. I like the ones that are big swirled and bubbled if you have any.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 2nd picture in the far left is a yellow orange swirl. I like the ones that are big swirled and bubbled if you have any.


The only big ones I have are in the pictures


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like one of the two big ones in the first picture but not too sure about the one on the right. I like a couple in the box they are pink yellow and green spotted clear ones. See what you can find and them we can talk cash.


Are you talking about these. One clear red dot one has a chip


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm not great with marbles but may be interested in these. How old are the ones on the older side?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> I'm not great with marbles but may be interested in these. How old are the ones on the older side?


I’m guessing 30’s and 40’s, but not 100% sure


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 7, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Are you talking about these. One clear red dot one has a chip


These are modern art mibs - probably Mexican or Indian - and so unpopular in the real marble community, but, if you want them for an aquarium go for it. 
~Fred


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> These are modern art mibs - probably Mexican or Indian - and so unpopular in the real marble community, but, if you want them for an aquarium go for it.
> ~Fred


Do you know anything about these Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 7, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I know a lot are newer, but if anybody is interested I would sell any of them. Got the at an auction and I don’t keep ones I buy. If interested just say which marbles and how much


So, the VAST majority of these are  very modern and foriegn (Mexico, India and Viet Nam, etc.) There are a few that may or may not be Marble King and or Master Glass/Master Marble. I also cautiously suggest that I might see some Akro Agate moss agates and other patches. I'm also pretty certain that I see one Vitro Agate V patch. Lastly I think I see a couple of Akro moss agates and possibly a Marble King patch. When I get a moment I'll edit some pics and show which ones I'd like to see in closer detail...  
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 7, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Do you know anything about these Fred


_ would say the first one is possibly an Akro or Vitro Patch, the third one is  almost certainly a Master Marble Sunburst. Those are nice mibs (sought after, but not rare or expensive) The Yellow and orange is modern and subject to buyer beware or buyers interest. The other two are difficult to impossible to attribute to any specific manufacture but are fun to add to a vintage collection._


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> These are my 2 biggest, 1st pic. Are you interested in smaller ones


I like the first one with the bubbles and red color in the 572.1 KB picture. then the 899.9 KB picture first marble on the left the orange and yellow swirl.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

Those are not bubbles they are little chips things


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the first one with the bubbles and red color in the 572.1 KB picture. then the 899.9 KB picture first marble on the left the orange and yellow swirl.


Are you still wanting these


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

I like the two on the right. Do you have any more big cats eyes. Like these?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Man I need to use hand lotion!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Those are not bubbles they are little chips things


Still cool. No problem.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the two on the right. Do you have any more big cats eyes. Like these?View attachment 208391


These are the only three I have


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the two on the right. Do you have any more big cats eyes. Like these?View attachment 208391


I like the one on the left


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

I like all three and the orange yellow swirl smaller one.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like all three and the orange yellow swirl smaller one.


Do you want the clear dotted ones


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

No not so much. I do like the orange/yellow  swirl and the 3 cats eyes from the picture.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No not so much. I do like the orange/yellow  swirl and the 3 cats eyes from the picture.


Just shoot me a price for the marbles when you don’t want any others


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

Here is the chip


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

No problem buddy.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 8, 2020)

This is my dads marble and he was wondering history on it. It has quite a few cracks and chips.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks like a crystal.


----------



## embe (Jun 9, 2020)

Last one is a big German handmade swirl.  Probably late 1800's.  you can see the swirl colors start at the pole on the 2nd pic.  It's probably got some stories to tell based on condition, with that many fractures sometimes they just spontaneously blow up on a shelf (I've had it happen before)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2020)

Little ticking time bombs? Fire in the hole Fred!


----------



## lbgbottler (Jun 10, 2020)

How many pounds, what will you take for all of them and where are you located?


----------



## Mashleyandthebeans (Jun 10, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I know a lot are newer, but if anybody is interested I would sell any of them. Got the at an auction and I don’t keep ones I buy. If interested just say which marbles and how much


How much for all? I am doing a program with my homeschooled kids called respect rocks .


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 10, 2020)

lbgbottler said:


> How many pounds, what will you take for all of them and where are you located?


I’m located at Silex Missouri. If you are getting for mission work you could probably get a better deal at dollar tree or amazon


----------



## mayor (Jun 10, 2020)

How much you want for all of them, big and small?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 10, 2020)

mayor said:


> How much you want for all of them, big and small?


Just shoot me a price and we will work from there


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 10, 2020)

lbgbottler said:


> How many pounds, what will you take for all of them and where are you located?


There are over 8 lb just shoot me a price and we can work from there


----------



## luh_key_gurl2 (Jun 11, 2020)

I wonder if you've hit any of those with a black light?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 11, 2020)

luh_key_gurl2 said:


> I wonder if you've hit any of those with a black light?


I ordered one a will when I receive it


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 12, 2020)

Sold some. Here are what’s left


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

Got another supply of marbles for sale here they are. I’m getting a UV light and I’ll let you all know if any are fluorescent.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Got another supply of marbles for sale here they are. I’m getting a UV light and I’ll let you all know if any are fluorescent.


Those are great. I love the cats eye and not to mention the last image the 4 clay looking ones are the bomb buddy. So which ones are 4 sale?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Those are great. I love the cats eye and not to mention the last image the 4 clay looking ones are the bomb buddy. So which ones are 4 sale?


All of them. I found a bunch of fluorescent marbles I’ll be posting pictures of soon


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

Here are the fluorescent marbles some have small strands that are fluorescent. It’s really hard to take pictures that show he fluorescent. If you want a close up of a specific one just say.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

I have a question. Some of the marbles appear fluorescent under these protective glasses, but don’t when you don’t have them on. Does that mean they aren’t fluorescent


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I have a question. Some of the marbles appear fluorescent under these protective glasses, but don’t when you don’t have them on. Does that mean they aren’t fluorescent


The glasses are amplifying the fluorescent colors usually the same color as the glasses.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I have a question. Some of the marbles appear fluorescent under these protective glasses, but don’t when you don’t have them on. Does that mean they aren’t fluorescent


What large marbles do you have? I like the green marble that glows fluorescent green.  Post a picture of the big cats eyes and the mean green one. It is the really green one in the first picture you posted above.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The glasses are amplifying the fluorescent colors usually the same color as the glasses.


So they are fluorescent


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> So they are fluorescent


Only with the glasses I don't think counts. Only with the naked eye.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

Here are the two I think you are talking about 1st pic. I only have one large cats eye. I have a white one that is larger than regular ones but smaller than shooters 2nd pic.  The last pic is the rest of the large ones


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

Here are the coolest ones to me for sale. There are 2 super man marbles


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Here are the two I think you are talking about 1st pic. I only have one large cats eye. I have a white one that is larger than regular ones but smaller than shooters 2nd pic.  The last pic is the rest of the large ones


I like two in the first picture.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Do you have any clear ones that are fluorescent?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Do you have any clear ones that are fluorescent?


I have a fluorescent cats eye


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 25, 2020)

One of the clay marbles it showing some fluorescent. It won’t pickup the orange fluorescent dots. But in he picture you can see some dote that are a light purple. Those are the fluorescent orange dots


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> One of the clay marbles it showing some fluorescent. It won’t pickup the orange fluorescent dots. But in he picture you can see some dote that are a light purple. Those are the fluorescent orange dots


Wow you did get your light. It looks like a strong one. How is it? Do you like it?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow you did get your light. It looks like a strong one. How is it? Do you like it?


I love this new light. I got it at NAPA auto parts


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 25, 2020)

I got cats eye marble lot in jars for sale if anyone is interested. 2nd pic is showing what they look like


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 25, 2020)

There was another fluorescent cats eye if interested


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 25, 2020)

Here are better pictures Of all the marbles for sale. Pictures 1-3 are marbles with now real value. The rest of the pictures Of marbles I think have a little value. The marbles in picture 7 are fluorescent.  If interested in any of the marbles or wanting better pictures a specific marbles just say.


----------



## jansjunk (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi Timelypicken, my name is Jan, I am a new member here but not that new to marbles...I have been collecting them for about 20 years and just recently started to learn what's what but get more confused so gave decided to just collect 1's that I like the colors...not sure what you have left but I like several that you have/had....please let me know if you still have some of them !!!  ; )


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 13, 2020)

I sold three of the jars of marbles and a couple of the colorful ones. Most are still available. Just let me know which ones you want and we can work out a deal


----------



## jansjunk (Aug 13, 2020)

Good morning! You have approx 38 colorful marbles in a clear square plastic bin, I like the those ...somd are black and orange and a blue and yellow stripe...how much would you like for the bind full?
        Thank you


----------



## jansjunk (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello again,  you also had a few dark purple and white or black and white....do you have any of those left by chance?...there is also a round plastic bowl that had some cranberry colored and watery milk colored marbles...and any of the black and yellow combinations...let's see what you can come with and then that should do it ....then we can decide what you like to be paid for them....uthank you!!   Jan


----------



## jansjunk (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello again...very pretty!  I counted roughly 80 marbles ...how about $20? Plus the shipping cost how does that sound to you?


----------



## Mermaid Hippie (Mar 24, 2021)

How much would the whole box be? I'm willing to spend 20 bucks


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 24, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I know a lot are newer, but if anybody is interested I would sell any of them. Got the at an auction and I don’t keep ones I buy. If interested just say which marbles and how much


 wow I'll tell you one thing nobody can say you lost your marbles LOL looks like you going to need a burlap sack for a marble bag


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 24, 2021)

Mermaid Hippie said:


> How much would the whole box be? I'm willing to spend 20 bucks


Sorry sold them a while ago


----------



## embe (Mar 26, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> wow I'll tell you one thing nobody can say you lost your marbles LOL looks like you going to need a burlap sack for a marble bag


Pillow case worked for me, back in the day.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Sep 8, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> This is my dads marble and he was wondering history on it. It has quite a few cracks and chips.


I am ashamed to admit that this kind of thing was something we kids would do once or twice in the early 1950s. We called them 'shattered marbles'. The procedure was to first turn on an electric stove burner red hot. Next, put a marble on it between a couple of the red hot coils and roll it around a bit until it gets hot enough. (How hot, I no longer recall.) Next, using a spoon or something, move the marble from the stove to a pan of water and drop (or lower) it in. If you're lucky enough or skilled enough with the heating, the marble won't fall apart after cooling. You can't play marbles with it anymore of course but it looks interesting.

I think it only looks passably good if only a transparent 'clearie' marble of a light color is used. They'd be rather prismatic in a sunny window, I suppose.


----------

